# OC meet this weekend? (California)



## jdmfan13 (Jul 26, 2004)

Small get together of BMW's this weekend... Sunday the 8th in the OC. Meeting in the San Clemente area. Anyone down to go?

Meet will probably include some freeway driving, a canyon run (if enough people are going), and then finishing with getting some grub somewhere...

Respond if you're serious in going, eh.

Anyway... anyone down to go?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

DOH! Sorry, saw this too late to do anythig to help out. Sorry.


----------

